# Discounted Lift Tickets for Park City, Utah?



## Corky (Oct 13, 2007)

My family plans a week's vacation in Park City, Utah in Januarey.  I've been told that this is the best time of year to  buy discounted ski/snowboard lift tickets.  So far I've been unsuccessful in finding any good discounts.

Could someone steer me in the right direction  please?

Thanks,


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Oct 13, 2007)

The ski shops in Salt Lake CIty sell discount lift tickets-  last year I think a 2 day ticket was about $100. You can try skinsee or canyon sports or rei.  There is a conyon sports and skinsee right off the freeway heading from the airport to the ski areas.  REi is one exit south on the 215 before heading out he canyon to Park CIty.  Any other questions let me know.


----------



## Pit (Oct 13, 2007)

Canyon Sports is where I get mine (no affiliation).


----------



## Corky (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for those tips.  I checked out the web sites. There doesn't seem to be any advantage to buy ahead of time.  In fact, I don't think  you can.  I guess we'll stop on the way from the airport.

Hope the 2008 rates don't go much higher.


----------



## Dave*H (Oct 13, 2007)

Corky said:


> I've been told that this is the best time of year to  buy discounted ski/snowboard lift tickets.


Do you know if the people telling you this were relying on experience from Utah or Colorado?  The marketing situation in Utah is completely different from Colorado.  In Colorado, the best discounts are available in the fall, targeted at locals, and in general you must be physically in Colorado to purchase them.  Available discounts during the season, especially for Vail resorts, are generally much smaller and harder to find.

I'm no expert on Utah, but I believe the offered discounts are more consistent throughout the season and not as attractive as the Colorado fall discounts.  That is how Colorado was several years ago, but over the last 10 years or so, marketing strategies have changed.


----------



## Pit (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't think you can buy them online. You have to show up in person. I usually decide where to ski, and then stop on the way up from the airport.


----------



## Lerose (Oct 14, 2007)

Do any of the resorts offer a military discount?  Thanks.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Oct 14, 2007)

Pit said:


> Canyon Sports is where I get mine (no affiliation).



We use Canyon Sports as well - great discounts.


----------



## wcfr1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Be sure to check ebay for people selling tickets.


----------



## wljet (Oct 31, 2007)

Canyon Sports in Salt lake City really does have the best supply and prices.
What we do is plan ahead which ski areas we want to go to. We stop at Canyon Sports in Salt Lake City from the airport on our way to Park City.
It is a quick on and off on the Highway.
We've saved several hundred  dollars in  past seasons.


----------

